# Ways to increase activity?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

In my mouse cage I have a wheel, lots of tubes (cardboard and plastic), lots of chew toys, and a jungle gym. They also like to climb the bars. Are there any other types of toys or activities I could give them to help them exercise more? They're getting kind of fat even though I feed them a healthy diet and none of them are brindles or reds.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Mice are creatures of investigation. They love to explore and play with new things. Much like we do they get bored of their surrounds so I would rearrange the cage during every cleaning cage session just to make it a new setting for them. Other things you can do is add a foreign objects in the cage everyday like a tissue box or a cup it doesn't matter they will be curious about it and have fun.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll definitely try doing that more, thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

More activity will not rid meeces of fat; neither will changing their diet. They might enjoy extra activity but it won't change their physique.


----------

